# Charlestown, MA today



## straight6jeff (Aug 7, 2007)

Just posted in Boston online:

http://www.boston.com/news/globe/city_region/breaking_news/2007/08/utility_pole_fa.html


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Aug 7, 2007)

That was a fast report. I'm waiting to hear back from one of my superintendents to find out who it was


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Aug 7, 2007)

sounds kinda rough . . .


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Aug 7, 2007)

I won't get into specifics but it was reported to me that this was a landscape company, not an arborist/tree service


----------



## moss (Aug 7, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I won't get into specifics but it was reported to me that this was a landscape company, not an arborist/tree service



Whew! Glad to hear it wasn't anyone on your crews. I'm sorry to hear about anyone being seriously hurt but when it's people you know it's worse.

I was wondering how a city tree worker could be involved because it's clear in the photo that the tree is inside a fence on private property.
-moss


----------



## diltree (Aug 7, 2007)

Yikes Moss.....definitely a landscraper, otgs crews would never do something like that!

I hope the kid is ok


----------



## DonnyO (Aug 7, 2007)

*update*

Just saw this story on the news. Back broken in two places, knocked unconscious, 25 y/o white male.

looked like a 25' 8''dia. white pine top being pulled, not lowered. Got hung up in the streetlight wires, pulled the pole down.

When osha showed up they reprimanded others from the company doing the cleanup...........for not wearing any ppe.

It was a private contractor working in a housing development, which belongs to the city but is not under Gregs jurisdiction.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 7, 2007)

just watched it too. when the screen filled with the pine they were taking down i could tell by the cuts on the tree alone that it was a landscaper.

man that is brutal. 

i do feel bad for the kid on the ground and all, but cant help but think what a knucklehead the guy running the show is. 

i say know your limits. landscapers stay on the ground and do what you know. 

as bad as it sounds it is another lesson.

hope the kid returns to his prior health.



oldirty


----------

